# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ένα "γρουσούζικο" φαινόμενο!!! τέλειααααα

## serafeim

λοιπον απο που να αρχησω; γρουσουζια. ειναι ενα φενομενο πολυ ωραιο αυτη την στιγμη αλλα δημητρακη δεν παυει να ειναι γρουσουζια "σαββατο" ετσι; "13"..
ο δημητρης μητσ πιτσ μου εκανε ζημια μου ειπε φαντασου να γεννησουν οταν θα εισαι στρατο; εμεινα εμεινααααα γρου σου ζηηηηηηηηηηη
λοιπον τα μπατζι μου ναι ναι ναι
ειχα ενα ψηλοπροβληματακι με την εικονα αλλα ειδουυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## vikitaspaw

αυτο δεν ειναι γρουσουζια!! Αυτο ειναι χαρα μεγαλη!! Ενημερωσε γονεις κ φιλους για τη φροντιδα τους, προλαβαινεις 2 μερουλες ακομα κ ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## serafeim

το ελπιζωωωω χιχιχι η συναντηση ηταν το τυχερο ομωωωως... να στε καλα παιδιααααααα σας λατρευωωω  :Happy:

----------


## Asmodeus

Μπραβο φιλε! Ολα καλα σου ευχωμαι να πανε , και να μας ενημερωνεις. Βαλε φωτο των γονεων πλζ  :Jumping0046: 

Συμβουλη , μην τα πολυ πειραζεις ασε τα μονα τους και κοιτα τα 2-3 φορες την ημερα

----------


## Ryu

μπραβο ρε Σεραφημ!επιτελους!τελικα η αλπινο ειναι οντως θυληκια! :Happy0065:

----------


## serafeim

δεσποινα χαραααααα που εκανα οτι ειναι θυληκιααααα τωρα ο χαλινος της εγινε καφε η σκ.... χεχεχεχε
παναγιωτη γεννησε μετα απο 3 μερες αφωτου φαγανε αυγο... τυχαιο? δεν νομιζω... χαχαχαχα
θα τα κοιταω 1 φορα την μερα για νερο και τροφη και κεχρι και καθαρισμα τιποτα αλλο και αυτα τσακα τσακα ολα.... 
πολυ χαιρομαι πολυ!!!  :Happy:  2 μηνες προσπαθεια νομιζω επρεπε ... τα πετυχα το απογευμα να στηνετε η θυληκια αυτος να περναει παο πανω της και τιποτα αλλα λογικα θα ζευγαρωνουν συνεχεια...  :Happy:  

πετρα-σοφια κοκορικο και ο δικος μου που λεγαμε χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Ηρακλής

Μπράβο Σεραφειμ!!!!!!!

----------


## petra

μπραβο βρε Σεραφειμ πολυ χαρηκα,να δω εγω ποτε θα δω ασπρη μερα με τα μπατζακια μου!!!!!τιποτα τιποτα ακομα εδω και δυο χρονια!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πετρα το ελπιζω να κανουν κι εσενα...

----------


## panaisompatsos

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου .........στον παπαγάλο σου!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα ναι χρειαστηκε πολυ θαρος ωστε να το κανει αυτο διοτι στην αρχη την φοβοταν και εγω τον παραδεχομαι διοτι ξεπερασε τους φοβους και το ενστικτο του πολλαπλασιασμου μπηκε πανω απο ολα ... χαχα !!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

> χαχαχα ναι χρειαστηκε πολυ θαρος ωστε να το κανει αυτο διοτι στην αρχη την φοβοταν και εγω τον παραδεχομαι διοτι ξεπερασε τους φοβους και το ενστικτο του πολλαπλασιασμου μπηκε πανω απο ολα ... χαχα !!!


Μπορεί να μήν είναι έτσι, ίσως απλά να του αρέσει η διαδικασία...χα χα χα χα
Καλού κακού βάζε τώρα καμια βιταμίνη...στην παπαγαλίνα λέμε.

----------


## serafeim

αυγουλακι απο βιταμινη τι?
εχω ενα σκευασμα vitamix plus λεγεται ειναι πολυβιταμηνουχο!!! τωρα δεν βαζω αυγουλακι μονο θα βαζω αυγοτροφη ενος πολυ εμπειστου ανθρωπου που βγαζει γιγας πουλια χαχαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

λοιπον παιδια.....
δευτεροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο Σεραφειμακο!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω μηηητσ....να σαι καλα κι εγω σου ευχομαι περισσοτερα μικρα φετος...

----------


## serafeim

μου κολαει το ιντερνετ και τα ξαναγραφει  :sad:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ειπαμε μπορει αυτα να μην τα προλαβεις αλλα μολις απολυθεις θα βγουν τα επομενα και θα τα μεγαλωσεις οπως θες εσυ!!!!!

----------


## giok

Σεραφείμ να σου ζήσουν!!! Με το καλό!!! Δεν πειράζει που θα λειπεις!! Έχετε πολλές γέννες μαζί ακομα μετά το στρατό!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω παιδια αλλα αλλο πραγμα να κανεις ετοιμασια κλπ κλπ εσυ και να στα μεγαλωνει αλλος ενω εχεις δωσει αγαπη φροντιδα και ολα τα σχετικα....
εγω παντος 1 εχω να πω.... αμα δω αρσενικο Μητσο(Mits-Pits) τον εβγαλα!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

παμα για αλλα....Μπραβο σου

----------


## μαρια ν

με το καλο να γεννηθουν τα μικρα σου ευχομαι Σερεφειμ

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω παιδια  :Happy:

----------


## ria

σεραφειμ με το καλο τα μπεμπε!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια η θυληκια τωρα που ειδα ενω πεφτουν για υπνο τετοια ωρα ηταν μεσα στην φωλια... τι λετε? κλωσσαει απο το δευτερο αυγο? υπαρχει περιπτωση?

----------


## Asmodeus

Εμενα η δικια μου κλωσσαγε παντα απο το 1ο αυγο.

----------


## serafeim

εμενα απο το 2ο αρχησε ετσι πυστευω διοτι στο πρωτο κοιμοταν εξω τωρα στο δευτερο μπηκε μεσα το βραδυ να κοιμηθει....
εχω και μια μικρη αποριουλα.... ο αρσενικος γιατι μπαινει μεσα και μασαει το ξυλακι? και μερικες φορες την βγαζει εξω και ολας...

----------


## serafeim

παιδια δεν εκανε αλλο αυγο σημερα απο οσο ειδα μεχρι τωρα πριν λιγο....τι να πω ισως μεινει στα 2 και μακαρι να εχουν πουλακι μεσα.... παντος απο χθες αρχησε κλωσσημα...υπαρχει περιπτωση να σταματησει στα 2?

----------


## Asmodeus

Υπαρχει η σπανια (σχετικα σπανια) περιπτωση να κανει αυγο και σε 1 ημερα η και σε 3 . Δηλαδη αν περιμενες αυγο σημερα και δεν σ εκανε , μπορει να το κανει αυριο ξημερωματα μην ανυσηχεις . Σουπιοκοκκαλο η καρδουλα εχεις μεσα?

----------


## serafeim

σουπιοκοκκαλο εχω χρειαζεται κατι ακομα?... μακαρι... παντος τα εχω δει να προσπαθει να την βατεψει μια φορα αλλα με ειδαν και σταματησε ο θεοτρελος χεχεχε
παιδια ανεβηκα σπιτι και τα ειδα ολα τα πουλια μου αναστατωμενα.... μετα απο ενα λεπτο με περνει η μανα μου οτι εγινε σεισμος... ταραχτηκαν ολα να φανταστειτε η θυληκια δεν ευρησκε τα αυγα τωρα το σκοταδι αν και εχει φως...

----------


## marlene

*Μήπως να τους ανάψεις τα φώτα για λίγο μέχρι να ηρεμήσουν...??*

----------


## serafeim

αφησα εναν καθρεφτη σε ενα παραθυρο και το κινητο μου με ανοιχτο το flash (led) πολυ δυνατο προς τον καθρεφτη στραμενο ετσι ωστε να πηγαινει σε ολα τα πουλια διοτι δεν εχω φωτα εκει... η θυληκια βρηκε παλι τα αυγα και προσπαθουν να κουρνιασουν παλι!!!

***παιδια τι θα κανω? γιατι τοσο ατοιχος? θα εχω μωρακια(αν εχω μακαρι θεουλη μου) και θα ειμαι στρατο... ποιος αλλος το εχει παθει?

----------


## marlene

*Έλα μωρέ δες το θετικά..... Αν έρθουν τα μικρούλια με το καλό, θα έχεις μία ακόμα όμορφη σκέψη να σε συντροφεύει "μέσα" και φτερωτούς μπόμπιρες να περιμένουν την επιστροφή σου...!!!!       *

----------


## petra

ηρεμα Σεραφειμ ολα καλα θα πανε. παντως εδω στην καρδιτσα Σεραφειμ δεν τον καταλαβαμε.

----------


## serafeim

εδω γυρω στα 30 δευτερα απο οτι μου ειπα η μανα μου.. αλλα ενταξει το ξεπερασαμε γρηγορα ... εντυπωση μου εκανε οτι αρχησαν να σπαρταρανε κυριολεκτικα πρωτα τα πουλια παο οτι μου ειπε η μανα μου!!!

----------


## serafeim

> *Έλα μωρέ δες το θετικά..... Αν έρθουν τα μικρούλια με το καλό, θα έχεις μία ακόμα όμορφη σκέψη να σε συντροφεύει "μέσα" και φτερωτούς μπόμπιρες να περιμένουν την επιστροφή σου...!!!!       *


μαρλεν ποσο θα το ηθελα αυτοοοοο να τα ζουληξωωωωω !!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια ειδα τωρα δεν εχουμε 3ο μεσα μαλλον με 2 θα μηνει... γιατι βγαινει μονο για φαγητο και νερο και λιγο ξεμουδιασμα!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια ο αδερφος μου μου ειπε πως εκανε 3ο δεν κοιταω εγω αλλα τον πυστευω δεν θελω να τα ενοχλω... τοτε μπορει να συνεχησει ακομα  :Happy:  ουφ χαρα!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

παιδια οριστε και το 3ο  :Happy:

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μπράβο Σεραφείμ ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## serafeim

απο το στωμα σου και στου θεου το αυτι!!!

----------


## marlene

*χεεχεχχχ... κουράγιο κ υπομονή, Σεραφειμάκο....!!!!!!*  :Jumping0044:

----------


## serafeim

παιδια μεγαλη ατυχια... μετρησα μερες... 22 μπαινω στρατο 24 αρχιζουν να σκανε .... ααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αααα

----------


## mitsman

ξερεις με ποση ανυπομονεσια και τι λαχταρα θα πας στην αδεια της ορκομωσιας σου να τα δεις???????????

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω μητσ ακομα ποιο πολυ εχω αγωνια τωρα..χεχεχε.  
ειμαι πολυ ατυχος εγω η ο μητσ_πιτσ ειναι γρουσουζεις..

----------


## -vaso-

Δεν εισαι ατυχος Σεραφειμ...ισα ισα τυχερος εισαι αφου θα δεις μωρακια...
Με τα καλο να πανε ολα καλα!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

μακαρι να βγουν μωρακια μακαρι... και ολα να πανε καλα... παντος σημερα μια ακομα μερα που με κανει ακομα ποιο χαρουμενο....



καποιος ηθελε να δει και το ζευγαρακι... οριστε... μην κοιτατε τις ακαθαρσιες επαθα σοκ.... οταν πηγα να τα καθαρησω ειδα το πρωτο αυγο και επειδη γεννησαν και δεν ηθελα να τα στρεσσαρω δεν τα αλλαξα οποτε εμεινε ετσι  :sad: 



*** εδω θελω να πω πως το αλμπινο ειναι θυληκο (εκθεσιακο,αγγλικο) και το πρασινο ειναι αρσενικο (κοινο ευρωπαικο αρχεγοννο)

----------


## vicky_ath

Μπράβο Σεραφείμ!!! Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά κ σύντομα να έχει εκεί μέσα μικρές χνουδομπαλίτσες!!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυ βικυ να σαι καλα και εσυ στα χνουδομπαλακια σου το καλυτερο που τωρα εβγαλαν φτερακια η μαλλον αγκαθακια!!!

----------


## marlene

*Γεια σας μικρούλικα αυγουλάκιααααα....!!!!*  ::   ::   ::   ::  * Με το καλό να σκάσετε και να έρθετε σε αυτόν τον κόσμο να τον κάνετε λίγο ομορφότερο....!!!*  :Sign0008: *

Α ναι !!!! ....... χεχχχεχεχεεχεχεχεχχ....... και να σκάσετε τον μπαμπά Σεραφείμ, που θα είναι ακόμα στο στρατόοοο....!!!!!!*  :Love0038:   :Love0038:   :Love0038:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα μαρλεν οσο πας με κανεις να ζηλευω ποιο πολυ..  :Happy: 
ευχαριστουμε πολυ να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια ειμαι στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας πω πεντεεεε...χθες το εκανα αλλα δεν προλαβα φωτογραφια νυχτωσε!!!

----------


## marlene

*Χεχεχεχχχ... Πήρανε φόρα όχι χαζά....!!!!!*  ::

----------


## serafeim

πηρανε δεν λες τιποτα... αλλα να ειναι ενσπορα και ολας  :sad: 
την παρασκευη κλεινει 10 μερες το πρωτο αυγο απο την στιγμη που αρχησε να κλωσσαει... να κανω ωοσκοπηση?
και την φωλια πως την καθαριζω ρε παιδια? μολις βγουν τα πουλακια? αν βγουν δηλαδη... γιατ ιτα μπατζι ειναι πολυ παραξενοιη χαρακτηρες και τα σπανε τα αυγα τους αν τους τα ενοχλησεις πολυ η δεν τα βρουν στην φωλια και αρχιζουν απο την αρχη μολις νιωσουν ανετα παλι!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Με το καλό Σεραφείμ!!! 'Ολα να πάνε τέλεια!!

----------


## serafeim

καλησπεα παιδια... σημερα δεν ειχαμε ακομη αυγο αν κανουμε αλλο αλλα καναμε ωοσκοπηση πριν λιγο μεσα στην φωλια το θεμα ειναι οτι τα δυο τελευταια αυγα ηταν σχεδον διαφανες λογικο μου φενεται αφου το προτελευταιο εχει τεσσερις. μερε καθ το τελευταιο δυο μερες....
τα αλλα τρια δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω βρε παιδια ηταν σκουρο κιτρινο αιμοφορα αγγεια δεν παρατηρησα αλλα ηταν σχηματισμενο απο την παχια μερια του αυγου...βοηθειστε να καταλαβω πειτε μου την γνωμη σας...ασπορα;

----------


## mitsman

Ποσες μερες εχουν περασει απο την γεννηση του πρωτου αυγου Σεραφειμ??

----------


## serafeim

9 μητσ εκανε και 6ο αυγο αλλα δεν εβγαλα φωτογραφια αυριο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Και δεν ειδες σε κανενα φλεβες?????????  Τοτε ειναι ασπορο!!! την εβδομη μερα φαινονται πεντακαθαρα!!!!

μπορει τα επομενα να ειναι βατεμενα!

----------


## serafeim

κοιτα μητσ... απο οτι ειδα ασπορα ξερω πως φενονται οπως ειναι και βατεμενα την 0 μερα...
αλλα αυτα δεν ηταν ετσι οπως τα τελευταια που ειναι ασπρα ειανι κιτρινα σκουρα και εχουν σαν μεμβρανη σε ενα σημειο... ο αδερφος μου λεει ειδε ελαχιστα φλεβες....
 σαν την εικονα εδω αλλα κιτρινο φαντασου το και το λιγοστο ασπρο στην ακρη που φενεται ετσι ειναι...

----------


## mitsman

Οι φλεβες ειναι εμφανεστατες απο την 6η μερα και μετα!!!! ας ελπισουμε στα επομενα!!! Οταν δεις βατεμενο.. θα καταλαβεις γιατι επιμενω ...

----------


## serafeim

αν ειναι μη γονιμα τι κανω?

----------


## mitsman

Περιμενεις να περασουν οι 7 μερες απο την γεννηση και του τελευταιου... και αν δεν ειναι κανενα.... δυστυχως,... τα αφαιρεις μαζι με την φωλια!!!!

----------


## serafeim

να μην κανω προετημασια παλι για δευτερη γεννα? βασικα ειανι και η πρωτη τους γεννα αυτη μου φανηκε λογικο!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ειναι λογικο επειδη ειναι η πρωτη τους γεννα!!!!

Δεν θα μπεις φανταρος?? δεν θες να τα αφησεις και μολις βγεις να τα προετοιμασεις και να τα χαρεις ολα απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος??

----------


## Asmodeus

Ασε τα αυγα στην ησυχια τους μην τα βγαλεις απο την φωλια σε καμια εβδομαδα θα ξερεις σιγουρα αν εχουν μικρα η οχι. Κριμα ειναι να εχουν μικρα μεσα και τα να πεταξεις επειδη δεν ειδες καλα στην ωοσκοπιση.

----------


## serafeim

σωστα παναγιωτη...
μητσ κοιτα ναι θελω μολις γυρησω.... αλλα ο αδερφος μου δεν ξερω τι θα κανει.... μπορει να με περνει τηλ. κλπ κλπ αλλα ισως καταφερω να τον εμποδησω....

----------


## serafeim

μαλλον ασπορα παιδια κοιταξα και τρα νυχτα μπας και δεν εβλεπα καλα την μερα αλλα παλι το ιδιο....
θα κανω αυτο που ειπε ο μητσ και ο παναγιωτης... τα αφηνω μεχρι να περασουν ολες οι μερες μεχρι κα ιτο τελευταιο αυγο μπας και εχω κανει λαθος και μετα θα τα βαλω παλι μετα τον στρατο με πολυμηνη προετημασια!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Σεραφειμακο ενα θα σου πω.... καθε εμποδιο για καλο!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ναι μητσ μαζι σου!!!!
ρε παιδια με πειραξε τοσο που νομιζα πως ηταν ασπορα και ξαναεκανα μετα απο 2 μερες... και ειδα τα σκουρα κιτρινα με ελαχιστα εμφανες λιγες φλεβουλες......λετε να σταματησε η αναπτηξη του νεοσσου μεσα απο το αυγο?μηναμε στα 6 αυγα τελικα!!!!

----------


## marlene

*....Σεραφείμ, θα πρέπει να περάσει καμία εβδομάδα ακόμη για να είσαι βέβαιος για αυτό...!!!*

----------


## serafeim

μαρλεν ναι εχεις δικιο... μετα απο την τελευταια ωοσκοποηση ηταν ολα κιτρινα σκουρο εκτος απο ενα που ηταν λιγο λευκο στην ακρη και ολο το αλλο σκουρο σαν σκια μεσα....
ειμαι αρχαριος και λογικο να εχω αγχωθει στο θεμα της ωοσκοπησης το κακο ειανι οτι δεν ακουμπω τα αυγα με το χερι και βαζω το λεντακι μεσα επιτοπου και τα κοιταω στην φωλια να εβγαζα καμια φωτογραφια να βλεπατε....!!!!

----------


## petra

για βγαλε φωτο βρε σεραφειμ.

----------


## serafeim

τωρα παει πετρα στην επομενη γεννα  :Happy:

----------


## petra

τι εγινε ολα ασπορα ηταν?

----------


## serafeim

δεν ξερω να πω την αληθεια.... αλλα φευγω στρατο αυριο.... τα αναλαμβανει ο αδερφος μου!!!!

----------


## petra

μετο καλο να πας. και καλος πολιτης Σεραφειμ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυυυυυ!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια γεια σας τα νεα μου δεν ειναι καλα αλλα ενταξει ηταν η πρωτηωτους φορα...
δεν ωγηκε κανενα νικρο και εσπασε ενα αυγο το εβγαλε εξω απο τι φωλια... αυτα ελπιζω την δευτερη φορα να εχω μικρουλικα πουλακια..

----------


## vikitaspaw

γεια σου βρε σεραφειμ!! Αδειουλα??? Αντε μη στεναχωριεσαι δεν εγινε κατι, η πρωτη τους φορα ηταν αφου πηραν μπροστα, συνεχεια θα σου γεννανε τωρα!!

----------


## serafeim

ε ναι αδειουλα... δεν θελω να τα βαλω αλλη φορα πρωτου απολυθω.... αλλα ο αδερφος μου θελει ... για πειτε μου γνωμη ειναι καιρο χωρις φωλια... να τον αφησω να τα βαλει να ζευγαρωσουν παλι;

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
αρχησαμε παλι γεννες  :Happy:  το ιδιο ζευγαρακι 2 αυγα δεν εκανε αλλο σταματησαν εκει και τα 2 γονιμα για να δουμε πως θα παει...

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε ωραια....
Καλη συνεχεια.

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω.....
θα εχω πληρες ρεπορταζ σε αυτα τα δυο μικρα... γιατι θα μπουν και τα πρωτα μου δαχτυλιδια σαν εκτροφεας(ενα μεγαλο βημα που εκανα για εμενα και γραφτηκα σε συλλογο)

----------


## Efthimis98

Αναμενουμε πληρες φωτοπεπορταζ....
Εχεις σκοπο να εκπαιδευσεις τα μικρα;
Εννοω να τα ταιζεις στο χερι οταν ειναι 
κοντα στον απογαλακτισμο....  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

θα προσπαθω να βοηθαω τους γονεις με κρεμα απο την 8η μερα των νεοσσων... σταγονες σταγονες δεν με νοιαζει να συνηθισουν την συριγκα... και στον απογαλακτισμο αν δεχθουν την κρεμα τοτε ναι μπορει να τα παρω πληρως εγω στην 30η μερα πανω κατω αλλιως θα τα εκπαιδευω εγω και οι γονεις γονεις  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

Συγχαρητήρια, και να τα δεις σύντομα στο κλαδί!  ::   :Happy0064:

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυ  :Happy:  να σαι καλα φιλε μου

----------


## mariakappa

εαν θελεις υγιει πουλια να τα αφησεις να μεγαλωσουν αποκλειστικα απο τους γονεις για να παρουν αντισωματα.μην πιστευεις τον μυθο της εξημερωσης μεσω ταισματος.ολα αυτα ειναι πραγματικα βλακειες.εσυ θα εισαι κοντα τους και θα μεγαλωσουν μαζι σου.θα αφηνεις τους γονεις να ταιζουν και εσυ θα παιζεις μαζι τους.αρνακια θα γινουν.σου το λεω και στο υπογραφω αν θες χαχα :winky:

----------


## serafeim

σε πυστευω μαρια γιατι τα προηγουμενα τα επερνε λιγο ο αδερφος μου και ειανι ολα ημιαγρια... αν πλησιασεις σιγα σιγα δεν φοβουνται καθολου  :Happy:  δεν τρομαζουν δεν σπαρταρανε... που πυστευω το καλυτερο για τον καθεναν θα ηταν να βρησκαμε εκτροφεις με τετοια πουλια ωστε να περναμε πανω μας την εκπαιδευση και να νιωθαμε πως ειναι αυτη η αισθηση του οτι " τα καταφερα να σε κανω δικο μου και ας μοιαζεις με ολα τα αλλα εισαι ομως δικο μου γιατι εγω σε εξημερωσα "
σε ευχαριστω πολυ μαρια  :Happy: 

παιδια δεν σταματησαμε εδω μετα απο 5 μερες εκανε και αλλο αυγο... η αιτια? ο αρσενικος την βγαζει απο την φωλια και ξαναζευγαρωνει ξανα και ξανα... να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με αυτον...

----------


## serafeim

παιδια τωρα εχουμε μεινει στα 3 αυγα δεν εκανε αλλο ας ελπισουμε γιατι αν κανει και αλλο τωρα θα εχουμε διαταραξεις στην υγεια της θυληκιας!!!
3 αυγα 3 γονιμα...
το φωτορεπορταζ στο τελος της αναπαραγωγης μου εκτος αν προτειματε λιγα λιγα  :Happy:  και σταδιακα ... 

εβαλα και ενα ζευγαρι μπλε μπατζις φετος αρα 2 ζευγαρια για φετος και ισως ακολουθησουν και αλλα...
το μπλε ζευγαρι τα παει πολυ καλα και θα πεσει πολυ φωτορεπορταζ και απο εκεινο για τα παιδια που ειναι αρχαριοι(οχι οτι ειμαι εμπειρος ουτε οτι ξερω πολλα ζω και οσο ζω μαθαινω, γηρασκω αει διδασκομενος)... θα περνω αποσπασματα απο αλλα αρθρα στο φορουμ και θα τα προσθετω ωστε να βγει ενα ολοκληρωμενο αρθρακι εδω στο φορουμ μας για αυτους που θελουν να μαθουν περισσοτερα...

----------


## serafeim

παιδια καλησπερα,
σημερα εκανε 4ο αυγο μετα απο 7 ημερες... απιστευτο δεν μπορω να το πυστεψω...
Αυγα:
1ο : 13-1
2ο : 15-1
3ο : 20-1
4ο : 27-1

φοβαμαι πως φτεει ο αρσενικος να τον βγαλω? της ορμαει μεσα στη νφωλια την βγαζει και δεν την αφηνει να μπει και μετα την αναγκαζει να ζευγαρωσουν και ζευγαρωνουν!!!

----------


## serafeim

Σημερα 5ο αυγο αυτο γεννηθηκε κανονικα... με εχει παραξενεψει πολυ αυτη η γεννα γιατι εχουν περασει μια πολυ καλη προετημασια για ενα μηνα ... το κακο ειναι οτι μολις ειδα το θυληκο μαδημενο στην πλατουλα του και εδω ισως φοβαμαι οτι προκειται για παρενοχληση και ισως χωρησω τον αρσενικο... παντως αν εχει καποιος καμια καλυτερη ιδεα να την πει!!!!
Αυγα:
*1ο : 13-1
2ο : 15-1
3ο : 20-1
4ο : 27-1
5ο : 29-1*

----------


## xarhs

με το καλο σεραφειμ................ πολλες εκκολαψεις σου ευχομαι

----------


## CyberPanos

Αν οντως βλεπεις τον αρσενικο και κανει κακο στο θυλυκο και εγω προτεινω να τον βγαλεις...

----------


## serafeim

Ναι αυτο σκεφτομαι αλλα με τα μικρα μετα θα πεσει πολυ κουραση.. Την θυμαμαι περισυ που τοβ χωρησα παλι καθ στο τελος ηταν πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη...

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ναι αυτο σκεφτομαι αλλα με τα μικρα μετα θα πεσει πολυ κουραση.. Την θυμαμαι περισυ που τοβ χωρησα παλι καθ στο τελος ηταν πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη...


Θα μπορεις να την βοηθας κι εσυ λιγο με ετοιμη κρεμουλα του εμποριου.
Ετσι δεν θα κουραστε πολυ..και ως αποτελεσμα θα εχεις και πιο ''εξηκιωμενα'' πουλια!  :Happy: 
*
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ :* Δεν λεω να τα ταισεις εσυ ειτε αποκλειστηκα ειτε χωρις να εχει κουραστει η μανα!Αν εχει κουραστει και ειναι φανερο,τοτε ναι,κατα την αποψη μου θα επρεπε να τα ταισεις!

----------


## serafeim

Ωραια σκεψη Ευθυμη καιν δισταζω να σου πω πως το σκεφτηκα αλλα φοβομουν μην τα παρατησει εντελως μετα... Και απο οτι βλεπω αν ειναι γονιμα τα τελευταια αυγα θα εχει το πρωτο απο το τελευταιο δεεκαξι μερες οποτμαλλονκι αποιο θα παρω σιηγουρα..και μαλλον αυτο το τελευταιο αν ειναι γονιμο...

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ωραια σκεψη Ευθυμη καιν δισταζω να σου πω πως το σκεφτηκα αλλα φοβομουν μην τα παρατησει εντελως μετα... Και απο οτι βλεπω αν ειναι γονιμα τα τελευταια αυγα θα εχει το πρωτο απο το τελευταιο δεεκαξι μερες οποτμαλλονκι αποιο θα παρω σιηγουρα..και μαλλον αυτο το τελευταιο αν ειναι γονιμο...


Συμφωνω.......δεν το σκεφτηκα ...
Η διαφορα ηλικιας οπως ειπες θα παιξει καθοριστικο ρολο για την επιβιωση των μικρων!Αν εχουν 16 μερες διαφορας,τοτε το μεγαλυτερο θα εχει βγαλει τα πουπουλακια (τα πρωτα???) ενω τελευταιο θα ειναι ακομη τυφλο και ισα ισα που θα κουναει το κεφαλακι και θα κουλουριζεται....
Ομως πως ξερουμε οτι το τελευταιο θα ειναι γονιμο;;;

----------


## serafeim

απο οτι ειδα τωρα το 4ο ειανι ασπορο αρα και το 5ο γιατι δεν ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν καθολου,αυτο ομως δεν ειναι αιτια θα δηξει αυριο μεθαυριο με σιγουρια!!!
αν δεν ειναι ετσι τοτε με 3 μικρα θα ειναι πολυ καλα....  :Happy:  ισως βοηθησω και εγω!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> απο οτι ειδα τωρα το 4ο ειανι ασπορο αρα και το 5ο γιατι δεν ειδα να ζευγαρωνουν καθολου,αυτο ομως δεν ειναι αιτια θα δηξει αυριο μεθαυριο με σιγουρια!!!
> αν δεν ειναι ετσι τοτε με 3 μικρα θα ειναι πολυ καλα....  ισως βοηθησω και εγω!!!


Με 3 μικρα μια χαρα θα ειναι...δεν πιστευω να κουραστει και πολυ...
Απλα προσπαθησε να της εχεις τα τροφιμα κοντα στην φωλια για να μην χρειαζεται να κουραζεται επιπλεον με το πηγαινε στην φωλια,γυρνα στην φωλια . (αυτο θα το κανει συχνα)!!!
Αν παλι κουραστει,τοτε αναλαμβανεις δραση!!!  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Σεραφειμ με το καλο!! Μην ορκιζεσαι οτι θα ειναι και το 5ο ασπορο  δεν χρειαζεται να ζευγαρωνουν καθε μερα, Αυτα ζευγαρωνουν για αρκετο καιρο  και σχηματιζωνται ηδη τα αυγα. Εμενα πχ τα δικα μου ζευγαρωνουν για αρκετο καιρο και μετα καθως γενναει τα αυγα δε ζευγαρωνουν καθολου σταματανε τελειως και γενναει κανονικα και βγαινουν ολα ενσπορα, Εγω αλλη γκαντεμια εχω με το τελευταιο αυγο παντα αλλα τελος παντων.

----------


## serafeim

το ξερω Θεμιστοκλη!!!
τα σπερματοζωαρια κρατανε ζωντανα απο 7-9 ημερες στο θυληκο και γονιμοποιη οσα περισσοτερα αυγα μεσα σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα...
το θεμα με το αυγο οτι λογικα ασπορο θα ειναι γιατι εχει ποιο απαλο κελυφος και ποιο διαφανη!!!

----------


## demis

Εεε ενταξει και τρια μικρα μια χαρα ειναι κι εγω 3 γονιμα εχω(κοκατιλ) ανυπομωνω να μπει σε αναπαραγωγη και το καινουργιο ζευγαρι σου που ειπς οτι θα βαλεις φετος.

----------


## serafeim

ναι εχει μπει ηδη μαζι και η διαδικασια εχει αρχησει ... οσο ηταν σε καραντινα ειχε και διατροφικη προετημασια και ακολουθησε γνωρημια δεν σταματησα την διατροφη και μετα μπηκαν στο κλουβι οπου μολις εβαλα φωλια χθες και το θυληκο εχει αυγο σιγουρα γιατι φουσκωσε... θα βγαλω το συγκεκρυμενο ζευγαρακι πολυ αναλητικα για να βοηθησω και αλλους !!! να βρω λιγο χρονο μονο και θα αρχησω!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια μολις εκανε το 1ο αυγο το μπλε ζευγαρακι μου!! τελεια ολα πηγαν ρολοι...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Χαιρομαι Σεραφειμ! Καλη συνεχεια και στα δυο ζευγαρακια σου!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

να σαι καλα Νικο!!!
αυριο προς ολοταχως το νεο θεμα  :Happy:

----------


## demis

ΕΕεεεε δεν το πιστευω ειμαι γουρλης τελικα χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε πολυ ωραια Σεραφειμ!!!
Καλη συνεχεια με τα καινουργια αυγουλακια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

τωρα να σκεφτομαστε πως θα εχουμε γονιμα και απο εκει...!!!!
Θεμιστοκλη μαλλον εισαι χαχαχαχαχα....
αυριο εκπληξουλα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Αχ παιδια δυσαρεστα και ευχαριστα νεα...
τα δυσαρεστα ειανι οτι το μπλε ζευγαρακι μου εσπασε το αυγουλακι  :sad:  αλλα ετοιμαζει αλλο σιγουρα να δουμε πως θα παει και εκεινο...
τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι το πρωτο μου ζευγαρακι εκανε 6ο αυγο ελεος δεν σταματαει και το 5ο αυγο μαλλον ειναι γονιμο αυριο θα δηξει εντελως!!!!
Αχ ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!!!

----------

